# 3D Quality On Different Players



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

How much of a difference is there between brands and higher end models when it comes to 3D? (if any) I'm currently using the Samsung D7000 and I'm wondering if switching to an OPPO or anything else would increase the quality.

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With 2D and 3D BD's, there really is not a huge difference. If any. Now with 2D-3D Conversion there might be, but almost all 3DTV's offer this and I believe it to be good enough for this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I don't use it for converting 2D to 3D, just trying to get as much of the ghosting out as possible.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> I don't use it for converting 2D to 3D, just trying to get as much of the ghosting out as possible.


Ghosting, crosstalk, etc all seem to be issues with TV's. I have never read anywhere about 3D BDP's making these issues better.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the input, as always, it's greatly appreciated.


----------

